# hi friends



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi everyone, I have been away for such a long while, how is everyone?

Joe


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Joe, How nice to hear from you. We are still here. I think even a lot more of us. How have you been? Since you left I myself have added another fluff butt to my family and I know there are also many others who have too. Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, Joe! Good to see you here! Cosy and I are fine as I hope you and yours are too.
Brit


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Joe! We're still here - thought you may have jumped ship though.:innocent: 

So how's the truck? the pups? the wife?... everything cool?

Summer is always good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Joe!

It's great to see you here! 

We are fine ... counting our blessings, especially with all the turmoil going on all over the world. 

I hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter and I are doing great - no new fluffs but there will be a skin baby in December. Hope things are equally well in your family!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Joe, good to hear from you. I now have 4 fluffs_ and I'm thinking that's enuf! How are things with you & yours?_


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome back Joe. :aktion033: Good to hear from you again but let's hear more. :chili: We're good here. Had a great meetup at Pat's place a few weeks ago. Check out the Pat's Party pictures and you'll get to see a lot of us...Spoiled Maltese even made the papers in South Jersey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Joe - good to see you here again! Hope everything's going well for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

"JOE" it's been a long time since we have heard from you. My Matilda and Miss Bow are doing fine, I just learned a few weeks ago I'm going to be grandma again two of my daughters are having boys:chili: that will make 8 grandkids for us.
How's life treating you and your family? fluffs included


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Joe! Great to see you pop in. Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home Joe!

Where ya' been? This place has been

GOING TO THE DOGS SINCE YOU LEFT!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Joe Baci and I are doing well...Glad you stopped by to say hi...
Joe...Thanks for starting it all...This group has changed many of ours and our fluffs lives for being here and helping others ..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome Home Joe!
> 
> Where ya' been? This place has been
> 
> GOING TO THE DOGS SINCE YOU LEFT!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:rofl::rofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Hi Joe Baci and I are doing well...Glad you stopped by to say hi...
> Joe...Thanks for starting it all...This group has changed many of ours and our fluffs lives for being here and helping others ..


:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Joe! I haven't been here either, at least this Spring/Summer. How is the family?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How are you? How are the fishies? Are you doing any woodworking projects?

My DH is still hanging on -- miracles never cease. And I have a clean bill of health from my cancer surgery last November. Added another fluff (reitree) last fall.

So tell us -- what have you been up to? Is work as busy as ever?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well hello Joe! It's good to see you here again. Let's see, I don't think I had Callie last time you were here. So that makes it 3 now. I'm not here as much as I'd like and miss things here and there but try to keep up. Life has gotten a bit...hard to manage....right now. But hopefully things will get back into a rhythm again and I can be here more often.

Hope all is well with you and your family...those with and without fur.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

lynda said:


> Hi Joe, How nice to hear from you. We are still here. I think even a lot more of us. How have you been? Since you left I myself have added another fluff butt to my family and I know there are also many others who have too. Hope you and your family are well.


wow, what a beautiful picture of your, congrats :wub:



Cosy said:


> Hey, Joe! Good to see you here! Cosy and I are fine as I hope you and yours are too.
> Brit


hey brit, hey cosy, think we'll get to see the cowboys play this year?



The A Team said:


> Hey Joe! We're still here - thought you may have jumped ship though.:innocent:
> 
> So how's the truck? the pups? the wife?... everything cool?
> 
> Summer is always good. :thumbsup:


not jumping any ships :thumbsup: life has just been crazy and a break from the internet for the most part was needed

everything is good though, i am blessed to have a super job in these crazy economic times, plus i've got back into woodworking and will be starting a website for my pet furniture probably next year

I sold the truck :shocked: but wait :eusa_hand: I am getting a new one soon :chili:

my son is good, just being a teenager, Kim is great, the best woman in the world to put up with me :innocent:

AND... all the babies are good, Lizzie is still crazy as ever, Maggie is still the boss and Sampson is a grumpy old man, he turned 12 this month :wub: he is almost blind though, bumps into things here and there but has adjusted well and still my #1 buddy




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> It's great to see you here!
> 
> ...


thanks, the world is crazy forsure, glad you are well!



Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter and I are doing great - no new fluffs but there will be a skin baby in December. Hope things are equally well in your family!


CONGRATS! :chili::chili::chili:



Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey Joe, good to hear from you. I now have 4 fluffs_ and I'm thinking that's enuf! How are things with you & yours?_


holy moly! 4? are you crazy, hahaha, just kiddin', congrats!



Snowbody said:


> Welcome back Joe. :aktion033: Good to hear from you again but let's hear more. :chili: We're good here. Had a great meetup at Pat's place a few weeks ago. Check out the Pat's Party pictures and you'll get to see a lot of us...Spoiled Maltese even made the papers in South Jersey.


now that sounds exciting, i'll look at the pictures :thumbsup: glad your well!



maggieh said:


> Hi Joe - good to see you here again! Hope everything's going well for you!


thank you!



Matilda's mommy said:


> "JOE" it's been a long time since we have heard from you. My Matilda and Miss Bow are doing fine, I just learned a few weeks ago I'm going to be grandma again two of my daughters are having boys:chili: that will make 8 grandkids for us.
> How's life treating you and your family? fluffs included


awesome, you will have babies everywhere!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hi Joe! Great to see you pop in. Hope all is well in your world.


thanks Linda, and to you too :thumbsup:



edelweiss said:


> Welcome Home Joe!
> 
> Where ya' been? This place has been
> 
> GOING TO THE DOGS SINCE YOU LEFT!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


hahahahaha, i see alot of new furry faces around, I have a lot of pics to look at !



kathym said:


> Hi Joe Baci and I are doing well...Glad you stopped by to say hi...
> Joe...Thanks for starting it all...This group has changed many of ours and our fluffs lives for being here and helping others ..


thanks for the kind words and i'm glad you are doing good! there has been alot of ups and downs but SM has always been and I hope will always be an avenue to help Maltese and their owners :thumbsup:



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Hi Joe! I haven't been here either, at least this Spring/Summer. How is the family?


everyone is great, me Kim and our son all are working alot, we sure do enjoy our weekends :thumbsup: and going to surfside beach in september for a week, cant wait for that. taking my mom with is this year who is usually our "babysitter", but kim works with a great girl who pet sits part time and she will be staying at our house while we are gone



Lacie's Mom said:


> How are you? How are the fishies? Are you doing any woodworking projects?
> 
> My DH is still hanging on -- miracles never cease. And I have a clean bill of health from my cancer surgery last November. Added another fluff (reitree) last fall.
> 
> So tell us -- what have you been up to? Is work as busy as ever?


glad to hear things are better for you and the DH, i know you have been through alot! cant wait to see a pic of the new addition.

the fishies are good, i am really considering upgrading from my 135 gallon to a 180 gallon but i think Kim will kill me if I start another house project right now, still finishing two I started last year and got sidelined with my 4th knee surgery, finally getting almost done with them now



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well hello Joe! It's good to see you here again. Let's see, I don't think I had Callie last time you were here. So that makes it 3 now. I'm not here as much as I'd like and miss things here and there but try to keep up. Life has gotten a bit...hard to manage....right now. But hopefully things will get back into a rhythm again and I can be here more often.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and your family...those with and without fur.


3 is a great #, i hope to always have 3 under my feet :blink::thumbsup: welcome to the family Callie. Life is hard and crazy sometimes, i hope things calm for you soon!


----------

